# vin cotto



## pwc (Oct 16, 2007)

I heard a reference recently to vin cotto.With only a general definition, i still don't know what this is,how it's used,or how to make it. Anybody?


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

could it be reduced wine??


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

sweetened spiced wine.......maybe clove or allspice and fresh bay...
sugar or honey....sometimes cooked down to a syrup, but usually
just heated through to pull the spice and dissolve the sugar.....I use
a reduced version for lamb...using clove and cinnamon stick.....hope
I got it right.....


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Vino cotto, which would translate to cooked wine, is a syrup made from wine must, usually early in the fermentation process. I'm not sure if there are particular grape varieties that are prefered for this, or if it is practiced in specific regions of Itally.

--Al


----------

